#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  تحية للشرطة فى عيدها

## ناصرالصديق

اسمحوا لى ان اقدم معاكم  تهنئة لكل جندى  شرطى فى مصر

من جنود وضباط ومسؤلين فى جميع المصالح الخدمية 


 العين الساهرة على امن  كل مواطن فى الجمهورية


 بمناسبة عيدهم السنوى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كل سنه وكل ظابط  صالح بخير

----------


## لمسه

تعظيم سلام لكل شرطى شريف

وكل سنه وانتم طيبوون





اخى الفاضل نشكرك وتسلم

 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## oo7

[frame="13 80"]عيد سعيد لكل شرطى محترم
مخلص لدينه
والوطن[/frame]

----------

